# Dog/car dryer



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Spotted a post about using these to blow the water from your car after washing any one tried one :?: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161179411771? ... 1438.l2649


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

Iv got one similar to that Andy, they do a great job of getting the water from all the hard to dry places grills and wing mirrors etc. If your using DI water you can blow most of the water of the car saves drying it. Good price that to.
Also in winter turn the heat up, good for warming the hands up


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

I know a detailer that uses a black barron. about 200 quid I think but drys off all the car so fast with out streaks its brilliant bit of kit


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a hair dryer with various settings you can borrow?



J
xx


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes I use one, a dog dryer, it gets rid of 99% of the water, ok it's a bit of a game with the extension lead! but you know as well has I do Andy, the less you can touch the paint work , the less damage can be done


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I have a hair dryer with various settings you can borrow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if this was possible id take you up on the offer! takes far to much effort to wash the car


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

pcrepairmandan said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a hair dryer with various settings you can borrow?
> ...


it could be with a couple of extension leads ha ha I can just see the headline "Man blows himself up using a hair dryer to dry his car"

lol

J
xx


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> pcrepairmandan said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


well errr. I read that wrong :roll: :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

There needs to be a "doh" emo like on Skype

J
xx


----------



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

pcrepairmandan said:


> I know a detailer that uses a black barron. about 200 quid I think but drys off all the car so fast with out streaks its brilliant bit of kit


I think one of these is my next buy


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Jay89 said:


> pcrepairmandan said:
> 
> 
> > I know a detailer that uses a black barron. about 200 quid I think but drys off all the car so fast with out streaks its brilliant bit of kit
> ...


I mentioned the above to my detailer,he uses a black Barron, he said unless you are using them all the time, it would be better buying a dog hair drier, which I did and it does the job with ease


----------



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

davelincs said:


> Jay89 said:
> 
> 
> > pcrepairmandan said:
> ...


Well I live in a large household with a total of 8 cars so I think it would get plenty of use, the pet drier seems a good idea but is it not too small?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a dog dryer that I bought off ebay for £80. Use it for the dogs but will give it a try on the car. Its quite a big heavy dryer and powerful so would think it would be plenty big enough to do the car.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

The dog dryer I use has a 2800 w motor, although it' weighs a bit, as I have said above it does the job with ease, if you have eight cars then buy the Barron , mine only gets used 30 times a year maximum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The one in the link was £65 now it's almost £90


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The one in the link was £65 now it's almost £90


I think mine was 85 Andy, probably 3 years ago,
Have a look here
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keyw ... zyin7gtg_b
There's even one that's yellow


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davelincs said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > The one in the link was £65 now it's almost £90
> ...


Cheers just ordered this one of eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320977760467? ... 1497.l2649
In yellow of course


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Seems like a good idea to me. Must be better than using a leather to get the worst of the water off after rinsing. And you can never get the water out of nooks and crannys. Just ordered one of these from Amazon (£69.99 + £3.99 postage).

Can't wait to hear what the neighbours say when I wheel this out...."Hair dryer for a hairdresser car", blah, blah, blah... I get enough sarcasm as it is 'cos I'm always outside cleaning her.

Colour coordinated blue one for me.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mine arrived today not had chance to try on the car yet but it's got some power behind it


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Mine arrived today not had chance to try on the car yet but it's got some power behind it


It will work a treat Andy, they are worth there weight in gold, I have extended the lead on mine, I was fed up of dragging an extension lead around


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

davelincs said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Mine arrived today not had chance to try on the car yet but it's got some power behind it
> ...


Got mine yesterday. I see what you mean about the lead it is quite short. Haven't tried mine on the car yet as it's tucked up in the garage but I tried it on the Spaniel after his walk in the rain this morning and he loves it.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Have you tried the dryers out yet lads?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not yet hope to try it next week


----------

